# Magnum 330 canister filter



## j-rob (Jul 11, 2006)

i own a magnum 330 canister filter, pretty old but still runs.i just dont know how to work the damn thing. it turns on and all but just doesnt suck any water or take out any water. i know its not the impeller cause its still conected to the plastic shaft thingy,i bought a new o-ring to seal the cap thinking that would do the trick but nothing happened.does anyone know whats wrong?could it be that the motor that runs the magnet isnt strong enough any more?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

j-rob said:


> i own a magnum 330 canister filter, pretty old but still runs.i just dont know how to work the damn thing. it turns on and all but just doesnt suck any water or take out any water. i know its not the impeller cause its still conected to the plastic shaft thingy,i bought a new o-ring to seal the cap thinking that would do the trick but nothing happened.does anyone know whats wrong?could it be that the motor that runs the magnet isnt strong enough any more?


Did you fill it with water first? Needs water in it to work. If it has in-line valves make sure they are open.


----------



## j-rob (Jul 11, 2006)

Bawb2u said:


> i own a magnum 330 canister filter, pretty old but still runs.i just dont know how to work the damn thing. it turns on and all but just doesnt suck any water or take out any water. i know its not the impeller cause its still conected to the plastic shaft thingy,i bought a new o-ring to seal the cap thinking that would do the trick but nothing happened.does anyone know whats wrong?could it be that the motor that runs the magnet isnt strong enough any more?


Did you fill it with water first? Needs water in it to work. If it has in-line valves make sure they are open.
[/quote]
ive done both of those things.i dont know wats happenin


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

If the impeller is working, then double check the hoses/intake for obstructions. Did you by chance unhook the hoses and switch the input/output?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

maybe its just old..i would suggest buy a new one if you have the money instead of investing in new parts etc. for an old filter that doesnt work


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

before truning on a cannister filter all the pips, and filter must be primed...........


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

j-rob said:


> i own a magnum 330 canister filter, pretty old but still runs.i just dont know how to work the damn thing. it turns on and all but just doesnt suck any water or take out any water. i know its not the impeller cause its still conected to the plastic shaft thingy,i bought a new o-ring to seal the cap thinking that would do the trick but nothing happened.does anyone know whats wrong?could it be that the motor that runs the magnet isnt strong enough any more?


I own a magnum and these things are work horses. First make sure the canister is full, valves are open (if you have them) and both hoses are underwater. If that doesnt do it I would dissassmeble it and make sure the impellar shaft is properly seated in the pockets (one on the can and the other on the black pipe). Also make sure the lid is aligned properly, there is a black plastic pipe that need to seat in the lid. Double check that all your gaskets are in place too. Ive been using mine for about 10 years now. Ive replaced the impellar once and gaskets a couple of times.

Heres a link to the Manual for the Magnum 350 should be the same as your 330. http://www.marineland.com/products/manuals/magnum_manual.pdf


----------

